
Monads in Scala - fiaz
http://lamp.epfl.ch/~emir/bqbase/2005/01/20/monad.html
======
fiaz
There is also this excellent PDF from the Melbourne Scala Users Group:

<http://ww2.cs.mu.oz.au/~bjpop/slides/scala_monads.pdf>

------
jrockway
Scala existed in 2005? I had no idea.

~~~
riobard
I remembered Martin Odersky said it was publicly available since 2004.

~~~
mingdingo
I think work itself started way back in 2001, but 2004 may have been the first
time it was publicly usable.

